
Bezos defends big tech co-operation with US military - Pausanias
https://www.ft.com/content/1191cada-d0c0-11e8-a9f2-7574db66bcd5
======
kopo
What's missing is a Bezos level character on the other side of this debate
laying out a vision where drone strikes and mass surveillance are not the only
option for defense.

~~~
anoncoward111
Given the choice between silently accepting drone strikes as status quo and
getting to keep your billions, or speaking out and getting cracked down upon
by the goverment...

...it seems most billionaires have chosen not to speak out.

